# First Meeting - VA Blow-Up Casters



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Had a great time at the gathering today! Thanks to everyone who came.

Found out I can throw that OM, just not that far.

CDog gets the long cast of the day I think ... He can remind us of the distance, but think it was better than 115 .. 400 something feet.

NS4D, NTKG, and Ribs54 are no slouches either in the casting department.

All of us EXCELLED in the blow up department.  

Now - Poleant amazed us all slingin a 525 with the mag set to zero ... Problem was he didn't know it, but still casted great.

Reelrebel let me blow up his small Avet ... That thing is FAST.  

Here are some photos from the event.

First ... Crawfish the Terminator  










Next - CDog - Mid Cast - You can see the baseball in motion whizzing by his head. Almost looks like the rod tip is going the wrong direction, but he wins the poster child award for "most consistently good casts".










Then Ribs54










DB77 Slings One










Shooter - (He didn't want this pic..)










Group Shot - L/R Poleant, Chapa, CDog, Shooter, Ribs54 










NS4D and Shooter picking the fuzz with ReelRebel in background.










And a wide shot showing all the hardware and some of our casters.










Thanks to Dyhard and Pricksie for stopping by too!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Wished I could have stayed, but the Honey-Do's were a calling!


Good to see the slacker DB77 get out of bed (I called him) and show up.

I'll be there next time (I hope!), have fun cleaning out the rest of them bird's nest's tonight fellas!

Dixie


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I wish I could have made it*

Looks like you guys had a great time. I'm sorry I missed it. Maybe we can all do this agian sometime soon.
I love that pic of Crawfish the Terminator. I can relate to it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

First all, I want to Thank you High Cap for organizing it. Was a good time and enjoyed meeting new people (NTKG,Poleant,Dyhard,Reelrebel,Chappa) and seeing old faces, well you know who you are....  

Got my new personal best casting with a 406' cast of 10oz on Al's 1509 and Progear reel. Bad part of the cast is, was it the reel, or do I need to rethink my butt leangth?  

But the most impressive thing I saw today(next to Shooters blow up of Al's reel  ) was Poleant picking up my OM and 525 and by the third cast getting 110-115yrds. Did I mention he accidently flipped it from 8 to 0?  Did I also mention he never threw a conv before?  

A great time and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Great meeting you guys out there. I want to thank Cdog for his tips on casting and him lettin me cast his outfits.I surprised myself too.  I've got the 525 OM combo on the wish list  Birthday in April maybe the wife will be extra nice! thanks again it was good fun. See ya next time.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

None of you jokers used a spinning outfit?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Again it was great meeting all of yall and yes we need to do it again soon.
Got to see some great casting and learned a few things;
1- was when 10oz breaks off on the cast things will go BOOM and ya get a really great fuzz ball  
2- it takes the touch to toss a 525 mag set on zero and we all know who has that touch now Poleant  
3- if you think a level wind makes ya loose a lot of distance try me tossen my Abu6500c4 on a 11' 118 yards and Cdog going atleast 125-130 yards with a 4oz weight  
4- there are a lot of good folks out there with feeshn poles in hand  
5- there are 2 types of conv reels out there, the ones that have blown up and the ones that are going to blow up


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

here are the pics i took
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsur....photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsurffisher18/my_photos


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

HighCap,

You had to put my picture on the front page. That'll give me a bab impression. Anyway, it was a nice day hanging out with the P&S crew. Great meeting everyone!!!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> HighCap,
> 
> I had to put my picture on the front page. That'll give me a bab impression. Anyway, it was a nice day hanging out with the P&S crew. Great meeting everyone!!!



Yes ... you were elected "Poster Child" for blow up day.  

Actually - we dressed up that pic with extra line. Mine was every bit as bad and the small Avet I blew up was even WORSE  

I just couldn't take a photo of myself


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> None of you jokers used a spinning outfit?


Not a spinner in the bunch. I have a garage full of them now and throw them OK. It was that Slosh 30 I have no experience on that was the lesson yesterday.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Dang Teo,*

How did you blow up that GW like that,  did you get the mag plate installed? Well at least that OM is getting some use now.  Glad you guys had a goodtime! .....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Clay ...did you throw with a tennis ball or just plain sinker for the "big cast"?........btw,sounds like everyone had a good time....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> Clay ...did you throw with a tennis ball or just plain sinker for the "big cast"?........btw,sounds like everyone had a good time....the R


Rollie, the big cast was just a 10oz bank sinker. I was avging 100+yrds with a 8oz baseball though. Was a good time indeed. Need to get you and that pimp stick out there next time.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i was great meeting all of u guys. got some god pointers and by the end of the day i was tossing alot better than when i got there does anyone know what my longest might have been i really never messared? thanks and hope we can do it again soon


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

was great meetin ya guys...old and new!
Things I learned:
1.Casting on a marked field is really enlighting
2.Surprised myself with my distance
3.HC56 is getting a lil bit better with the Slosh/OM
4.The football fields in Richmond are not the same as in VB....ain't that right Teo and Neil?
5.I need more practice...got the technique,but it needs tweekin
6.I was the only Asian,without a self inflicted blow up
7.and lastly...shooter,ya can blow up any of my reels...as long as we can get the rod holders and rack done   


BTW nice pics!RR18 and HC56!
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsurffisher18/detail?.dir=5833&.dnm=fef4.jpg&.src=ph

hope ta do this soon,again!...just made sum golf balls


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

things i learned this weekend...

1. casting is harder sober
2. the fields are SMALLER
3. i smell fightin words from al  
4. me and teo and you are gonna have to do a 8^bait cast for 2 rounds at the bar next time big mouth!  
5. i really gotta make sure i check that mag on the 525 before each cast!!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

plus i never blew up, it just afroed a lil


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> How did you blow up that GW like that,  did you get the mag plate installed? Well at least that OM is getting some use now.  Glad you guys had a goodtime! .....Tightlines


That was the GW. I ordered the mag plate just haven't have time to go down Hatteras to have it installed. It was poor techniques and a broke-off on top of that cast. I hope to get enought casting practice now 'till the spring fling. See you in March my friend!!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Teo,*

You don't need to go all the way to Hatteras. Take it to Tres at Hatteras Outfitters, they'll set you up.  Their in Richmond, just a stones throw from you....Tightlines

Hatteras Outfitters
3619 Hawthorne Ave.
Richmond, VA 23222

Phone Hours: 9:30am - 5:30pm, Mon-Fri & most weekends
Orders & Inquiries: (804) 329-8400
Emergencies Only: (804) 814-4309

*Hatteras Outfitters *


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Drop a line next time; would like to join in...*

....C-Dog let me know how nice it was for all of you! Don't want to miss the next one. Got plenty of baseball's to bring if you guys like throwing them and even a few 8-10oz baseballs. Keep me posted.......John.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> 7.and lastly...shooter,ya can blow up any of my reels...as long as we can get the rod holders and rack done


Now that makes me feel soooo much better  and as soon as I can get my hands on some Aluim angle I will get back on making the custom sand spikes. Since these are custom I will need to know the distance from the rod butt to the bottom of the reel and how thick the rod is at the bottom. PM me all the info and your number and I will get them made up for ya and anyone else that needs some.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Just a thought*

You guys with the VA Blow-Up Casters should get in touch with demonfish (Frank) and the other Tidewater casters. I'm sure they love to come out for some casting practice. 
Demonfish posted his cell number on P&S a couple of months ago and said to call him anytime.
757-717-8896
I should get the replacement bearing for my 525mag by Tuesday. Then I'll be able to start casting again. 
I hope everyone can get together again real soon.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

VA-Apraisr said:


> ....C-Dog let me know how nice it was for all of you! Don't want to miss the next one. Got plenty of baseball's to bring if you guys like throwing them and even a few 8-10oz baseballs. Keep me posted.......John.


John, will drop ya a line before the next one.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> You guys with the VA Blow-Up Casters should get in touch with demonfish (Frank) and the other Tidewater casters. I'm sure they love to come out for some casting practice.
> Demonfish posted his cell number on P&S a couple of months ago and said to call him anytime.
> 757-717-8896
> I should get the replacement bearing for my 525mag by Tuesday. Then I'll be able to start casting again.
> I hope everyone can get together again real soon.



We'd need a bigger field for those guys.  

Good idea for the next one.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jus put 2gether some golf balls...hope they werk.....diigin up sinkers is no fun...my legs still ache...guess we need a field where there ain't no cow fences,either...or maybe I should cast straighter


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

forgot about that until ya just said somethin al. whats the time frame for this weekend al


neil


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

was plannin on PM'n yall,who are attendin my SB get2gether.

But,get down here early,ta help me cook and get a head start on that keg...maybe by noon?


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Beer,food, SB get2gether. Did I leave practice too soon? Missed that one.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

poleant said:


> Beer,food, SB get2gether. Did I leave practice too soon? Missed that one.



Al's throwin a SuperBowl Party. Anyone that can throw that 525 at zero would qualify to attend I think. (that would leave ME out  )

PM him about it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Looks like you*

folks had a great time.

Have to buy some stock in the Mono companies as long as Teo is casting....    

Am sure I'll be having my share will my 525.

Lots of Mono on the ground and empty spools.

Where did you guys cast? Any body in MD area feel like getting together some place? SPSP beach???


----------

